# Those With Blue Eyes



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

my boy has one blue one brown, and I got a lot of comments from people I know and my wife saying blue eyed horses are crazy, and they would never own one, and I think its total hogwash, my boy is like a Lab, he can be a bit stubborn at times, mostly when I come to rid and its feeding time, but what horse isn't..LOL


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have never heard a person say that horses with blue eyes are crazy xD

The color of a horse's eyes (just like their coat color) is pretty inconsequential to me.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse has one blue eye and one green eye. I think they're pretty, but have never really felt strongly about eye color one way or the other. I know blue eyes aren't as common as brown eyes, but it's funny how many people seem just amazed by blue eyed horses- like they've never seen them before. There are also so many myths floating around about them that I've heard since getting my horse. :lol:


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

"Is she blind" is one I get asked.
Or it gets called a wall eye. I thought that was when the horse shoes white, not actually blue colouring.


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Blue Eyed Duke*

So, blue eyed horses are amazing. I have a horse named Duke and he has two blue eyes. Many people see pictures of him and say, "Oh my god, he looks obsessed." *Sigh* He is the sweetest and most well behaved horse I know. Btw, he isn't obsessed. Also, I find that his blue eyes are just simply part of his lively personality. :runninghorse2:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

dawnandduke2002 said:


> So, blue eyed horses are amazing. I have a horse named Duke and he has two blue eyes. Many people see pictures of him and say, "Oh my god, he looks obsessed." *Sigh* He is the sweetest and most well behaved horse I know. Btw, he isn't obsessed. Also, I find that his blue eyes are just simply part of his lively personality. :runninghorse2:


Do you mean "possessed" not "obsessed"? ;-)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We didn't seek out a blue eyed horse, but our bay tobiano lead mare, Angel, has two blue eyes. We think blue eyes surrounded by dark is stunning, but some people do find it creepy.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Not a fan of blue eyes in any animal, but I did google up 'wall eyed', which was interesting.

It has come to mean blue eyed, in horses, but it seems to have meant various things in its time. It has nothing to do with walls, it is of Norse origin and meant 'film over the eye', perhaps a cataract or blindness. So, a whitish or pale eye, a white-streaked iris. Some people call pale or blue eyes 'ghost eyes' in animals.

It also can mean an eye which doesn't track with the other one, or is looking outward (opposite of cross-eyed).


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Avna said:


> Not a fan of blue eyes in any animal, but I did google up 'wall eyed', which was interesting.
> 
> It has come to mean blue eyed, in horses, but it seems to have meant various things in its time. It has nothing to do with walls, it is of Norse origin and meant 'film over the eye', perhaps a cataract or blindness. So, a whitish or pale eye, a white-streaked iris. Some people call pale or blue eyes 'ghost eyes' in animals.
> 
> It also can mean an eye which doesn't track with the other one, or is looking outward (opposite of cross-eyed).


Not sure on the origin of wall eye or all the contexts it has been used, but I just think of the fish named walleye... They do have the appearance of a hazy film over the eye but they are a sharp visioned predatory fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Have heard of horses with Wall Eyes, just thought they were white (bluish), interesting to see the definition.

Was going to say something about the fish. So far as I know Wall Eyes are trout that are in Lake Erie. If trout are not in Lake Erie then they are not Wall Eyes, they are just trout.

Not an expert, could well be different. I was born in Toledo, visited lake Erie frequently. 

And my Uncle Ralph, from Illinois, was an avid fisherman who went to Lake Erie annually to fish for Wall Eye. Had some mounted trophies.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

anndankev said:


> Have heard of horses with Wall Eyes, just thought they were white (bluish), interesting to see the definition.
> 
> Was going to say something about the fish. So far as I know Wall Eyes are trout that are in Lake Erie. If trout are not in Lake Erie then they are not Wall Eyes, they are just trout.
> 
> ...


Walleyes are not related to trout, nor to pike. They're a separate genus. My grandmother, Wisconsin native, loved walleye, couldn't get it outside the midwest.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Avna said:


> Walleyes are not related to trout, nor to pike. They're a separate genus. My grandmother, Wisconsin native, loved walleye, couldn't get it outside the midwest.


There are other places that also have walleye, some out west in lakes that are stocked for game fishing. I grew up in Minnesota and enjoyed lots of fishing, mostly fished for walleye as they taste really good. To help control walleye populations in their non native locations they usually also stock a limited number of tiger muskies to prey on the walleye without the ability to reproduce. 

Never heard of walleye being called trout outside of a certain body of water LOL! By the way, Lake Erie probably has trout as well, I know Minnesota has certain varieties of trout but they aren't as popular when you have more exciting game fish that are quite tasty. Besides that, walleye look nothing like trout, can't even reproduce with trout, don't behave like trout and don't grow like trout. Kinda like saying a zebra lives in Africa and outside of Africa they are donkeys... But at least with zebras and donkeys they can cross for offspring


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I have never heard of the Wall Eye trout or the lake you mention.
I am from the UK and it's interesting to learn something new.
Will Google that lake. Where is it as in what State?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

I have never had one but it would not put me off.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Irish Cob said:


> I have never heard of the Wall Eye trout or the lake you mention.
> I am from the UK and it's interesting to learn something new.
> Will Google that lake. Where is it as in what State?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Walleye are not unique to Lake Erie (one of the 5 Great Lakes in North America), nearly every lake in Minnesota (around 10k lakes) also have native walleye. Walleye are mostly native to the Midwestern states in general. Google walleye (one word) and you will get pictures of a toothy fish with several spikey fins. 

Google Lake Trout (which is only one of many types of trout, most trout aren't even compatible with spawning with other types of trout) and you will see a completely different fish all together. Walleye are a warm water fish, they taste better out of warm water. Trout are a cold water fish, the colder the water, the better they taste. Which is why trout aren't sought after in most bodies of water in the Midwest, the water is usually too warm. 

Out here in the northwest region of the US, there are several types of native trout in the rivers and lakes (as well as irrigation canals that come off the river), cold mountain water run off keep these rivers very cold most of the year. If water gets "too warm", you don't fish there since the trout won't taste good. Recently ate some really good rainbow trout and brown trout that my husband caught out of the irrigation canals, the water had a layer of ice and so those trout were really cold and delicious (he was doing what is known as puddle fishing in the canals, the canals are draining and the trout who swam into them are stranded in shrinking puddles that will become just dirt very soon, those with fishing licenses can net up the fish doomed to die in the canals with no limits)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

thanks for that explanation 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

It wouldn't put me off but I just think blue eyes on a horse that's perlino, cremello, or has white surrounding the eyes tend to be ugly. Especially if it's all pink around it. But again, would not put me off if temperament, conformation, and all that jazz was great.

However, I LOVE blue eyes on a horse with a darker coat or is dark around the eyes. I know someone selling a horse that is a deep red chestnut and two beautiful crystal clear blue eyes. I'm totally in love with that horse! But anyway I do just love the blue eyes in that situation and I find them desirable there. Though, I'd never choose a horse just because it had blue eyes. It would only be a plus.

Also, I've had many Catahoula Leopard dogs with blue eyes and I got complements everywhere I took them!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

It depends on the horse. I saw a cremello some years ago that had the most beautiful blue-green eyes, it was stunning.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I don't like blue eyes, but I don't dislike them either. I do think they're quite striking when surrounded by dark 'mascara' markings. I prefer my horses with little/no white though, which usually means no blue eyes too though.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't care for blue eyes in horses or dogs. I would definitely not seek them out, but if the horse had all other qualities I am looking for, I would consider it. It would be a definite minus though.

Not a fan of bald faces, double dilutes etc either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

There is only one reason I would not really want a blue eyed horse (and the white that typically goes with it). The hot Florida summer sun is a killer on these guys. You have to be really careful not to let them get burned and the sun hurts their eyes.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Eye color is the last thing I would consider in buying a horse but for my bay quarter horse, it really is a stunning addition to his looks and makes him stand out from the crowd. His other eye is brown with a crescent moon of
blue in it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a couple of horses with blue eyes and I love them! The eyes AND the horses, LOL! When I grew up I heard the blue eyed horses were crazy, mine have proven to me that that's a lie. I also heard that a horse with 2 whorls was crazy and I've only had one and I promise I'll never have another. That alone would send me running, but I love the blue eyes. Wasn't always like that though. I used to like the blue eyes in a dark face, especially on a black horse, ooooh that's gorgeous!










Boo has those pretty Ice Blue (I call them that anyhow) eyes










And Skippy has lovely Blue-Green eyes


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I love blue eyes in all breeds and do have a tendency to seek them out. 

A little over a year ago we rescued a BEAUTIFUL yearling paint filly from a bad situation, and she had two blue eyes. She ended up being very mean and aggressive. We think she had some oxygen deprivation at birth because she seemed a little delayed, never learned anything. I worked with her for 6 months and she never made any progress. She never became fully halter broke, and had to be drugged to do her feet because she would be very aggressive. I got her trailer loading, but with 6 months of training - she should have progressed farther. She also never learned to like being touched, and we had to rope her a few times to even catch her. I trained a completely wild mustang before I got her, and he was so much easier. 

We ended up re-homing her as she was so aggressive, my parents didn't feel comfortable with me working with her. And being honest, I didn't feel comfortable either. She was a sad case, but I do wonder how she's doing now.

I'm not sure what was wrong with her, but I'm not sure I'd seek out blue eyes in horses again. I'm sure it was just a special case but a saying around here is "The more color, the less brains there are."


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I absolutely adore blue eyes! I especially love them with a bald face and "eye-liner". I think it's because I have blue eyes and just feel connected  My husband thinks they're really creepy on horses though, like demon eyes.

I have never heard anyone say that blue eyes correlates with craziness, but we had a Bay Paint mare for a brief while when I was a child who had blue eyes and eye-liner. I loved it, I though it made her look like she was wearing makeup. But now that I think about it, she wasn't broke to ride. She was very sweet and was halter broke, but tried many many times to flip over backwards under saddle, and I think she succeeded once, so was given up on and sent to live with us. I'm sure her blue eyes weren't the cause of her attitude, but it's interesting to think about.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I also heard that a horse with 2 whorls was crazy and I've only had one and I promise I'll never have another.


I think mine has two swirls, will check.


----------



## BlackwellsFarm (Sep 30, 2015)

I absolutely love horses with blue eyes. I had a black gelding with one blue and one brown, he turned out to be crazy! I now have a sorrel with 2 blue eyes and he is amazing


----------



## SoftHooves (Dec 1, 2014)

I love blue eyed horses. I'd take blue eyes over brown any day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

